# Today is Rolfe P.Barnard's Birthday



## Learner (Aug 3, 2004)

To say he was unique would be an understatement.He was an acclaimed preacher of primarily the 1940's and 1950's.About 100,000 professed faith in Christ during his decades of preaching.He was initially associated with John R.Rice in the 1940's.However,after giving a scripturally based message on John 6 Before rice and some other fundamentalist leaders he was kicked out of the Fundamentalist camp.He then went on the independent circuit.His preaching tours as an evangelist were mainly in the American south.But he also ministered in the mid-west and Canada as well.
Rolfe was rough around the edges.He is ungrammatical but eloquent in his delivery.I have several of his tapes.Grab your seat and hold tight.He sometimes yells at the top of his voice.I don't really appreciate the anecdotal style,but he is not so expository.Yet he does exalt Christ.Sometimes I have thought I never heard preaching before and faced the claims of God as when he thundered his God-given messages.
Sure,I prefer Dr.D.M.Lloyd-Jones,James Boice,Walter Chantry and Al Martin, but sometimes Rolfe is what the doctor ordered.A steady diet of his preaching isn't suggested but he is worth trying.I have friends who have heard him preach and they will vouch for his instrumentality.There sure is diversity in the Body of Christ,and Rolfe was one-of-kind.
I'll give some sample sermon titles:"When the lights Go Out On the road to Hell";"The God Nobody is Mad At";"God Kills People".He preached the sovereign mercy of God.I got my tapes from the Mount Olive Tape Library years ago.But you can listen to him on :sermonaudio.com
He was responsible for a number of BJU students coming into an awareness of the doctrines of grace.He pioneered a good deal of what are now called Reformed Baptist churches.that is along with the writings of A.W.Pink,Dr.D.M.Lloyd-Jones,and the books that Banner of Truth published.
Rolfe died in 1921 in the Lord.


----------



## BobVigneault (Aug 4, 2004)

Thank you Tim for bringing our thoughts to Brother Barnard. I have listened to nearly every one of his sermons and I have them on mp3. I have never heard another preacher like him. I sometimes imagined I was hearing one of the prophets of old when I listened to him. Sometimes he would just sound so discouraged and tired and then a fire from heaven seemed to fall on him and his preaching would transform.

He has a fascinating testimony and I wonder if the Lord will raise up another man like him in this generation. 

I know you know better Tim, that Rolfe Barnard died in 1969 of course. God bless you and thanks again for marking his birthday.


----------



## Learner (Aug 4, 2004)

Sorry,I meant that he died on Jan.21st,1969.Thank you for your encouragement for my post.I pray that Lord will indeed raise up others to rouse the dead and enliven the regenerate.


----------

